# My Canton show



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I got home late last night~! We had a good show, not great but good! I didn't sell as much as I did hope for. I took 600 bars. Sold nearly 150. Lot of folks just looking. 

My best selleing list:
Love Spell
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Just Naked - unscented 
Fido (my dog soap)
Lemon Verbena
Coconut Lime Verbena
Lavander Mist 

It was a long hot day! I was in my booth by 5:45 am and we started taking it down at 5pm. 
I am very thankfully for all the bars I did sell. Thank you all for the great advice and help! Y'all are the best!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow....150 bars sounds great to me! Congrats on a good day!


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Kathy, It is 150 is good, but I had hoped to sale most of my bars!!! Just wishful thinking over here!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!! wish I could sell 150 bars.  course you gotta get out there and try which I don't


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww Sondra, If I can do it you can do it too! This was my only second craft show but it is a huge show. It covers the whole town of Canton, MS. I was scared that I would not sale a single bar.

Rett, I met your mail carrier lady. She is a sweety! She was like "Oh I love goat milk soap, I get mine from a lady in Wiggins". 

I said, "Is it Rett ?" and she was so surprised! And I told her all I was kin to (you & Aunt Lib) and all those Brown's. 
It is a small world!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

GREAT JOB AMANDA! 150 bars is great! Think of all those folks who will use your soap and tell others about it...I would think that you will get some repeat customers and even new ones. Word of mouth is a wonderful promotional tool! Many of my new customers came from someone who either gave them a bar or were just told about it!

YOU GO GIRL!
dance:


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Michelle, I am so excited about hopefully getting re-peat customers! 

I had a great time doing the show, too!
Thanks!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Selling 150 bars sounds great to me. Congratulations. I was thinking it was Canton, Texas though. I am a little slow on the uptake this morning.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome Job Amanda Sounds like you did Great :biggrin And Michelle is right word of mouth is one of the best advertisements......... I'm glad you did good at the show it's always fun when you feel successful even if you are exhausted. Congrats and Good luck at the next one.


Brandi


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Amanda!!! How great. I know you wanted to sell more.. but girl... the guts it takes to go to Canton! 
I know you will get repeat customers... may take a week or two.. once they use the soap!! 

My mail lady huh? So that is why my mail was late yesterday!! She's a sweety. She used to be my test subject and still gets lotion bars from me.


----------

